# Looking for a puppy



## Britni7911 (Nov 5, 2015)

I am looking for a hunting puppy for our family male we would be coming from the Air Force Base in Utah please message me pics and details thank you [email protected]


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Who's I had known this was you!


----------



## Matapatos (Dec 2, 2012)

I am planning on breeding my Boykin female this month, puppies should be ready by early to mid march. Ever thought about a Boykin?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Glad they found a nice black male. Good luck with it.


----------

